# (ME) AFC FTCH AFTCH Tag - You're IT MH



## Sue Westlake (May 8, 2005)

At stud by AI only. Frozen semen available.

3 Amateur WINS in US

One of the Top Ten Amateur Dogs in Canada in 2007

Born 6/3/01, large, blocky 80 pound male

AKC# SN855098/06

OFA EXCELLENT

LR-134699E24M-PI

Elbows Normal

LR-EL19798M24-PI

CERF# LR-34006/2007-74

DNA Profile # V285119

CNM CLEAR: LR-CNM09-804-M-PIV

EIC CLEAR

Chip# 40170A0974

Conformation Certificate 
from The Labrador Retriever Club

For pedigree and more info see: http://westlakelabradors.com

Contact Sue Westlake: 207-956-0783; [email protected]


----------

